# Fallo de compilacion de ATI Drivers y VBOXDRV !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Utilizo Gentoo 2008.0 y recientemente le instale el kernel 2.6.25.5 y tengo problemas para compilar dos cosas que utilizo mucho, son: ATI Drivers y VIRTUALBOX. Especificamente por parte de ATI Drivers, no consigo que se compile el drivers para utilzarlo y por parte de VirtualBox no consigo que el se peuda cargar con exito el modulo vboxdrv.

:: ATI Driver

Aqui pongo el error:

```
shell# emerge ati-drivers

Determining the location of the kernel source code

Found kernel source directory:

     /usr/src/linux

Found kernel object directory:

     /lib/modules/2.6.25.5/build

Found sources for kernel version:

     2.6.25.5

ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3 failed.

Call stack:

                    ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

   ati-drivers-8.471.3.ebuild, line   73:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

         die "This is currently broken on 2.6.25 kernels, see gentoo bug #218422."

  The die message:

   This is currently broken on 2.6.25 kernels, see gentoo bug #218422.

 

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/temp/die.env'.

```

He revisado el BUG #218422, y proporciona un parche, pero en la raiz del bug no describen como se aplica el parche y mucho menos contra que cosa se tiene que aplicar el parche :S !!...

Continu leyendo y recomiendan que se leea del manual de build ATI Drivers on rt-kernels_failed pero ninguno de los errores que menciona ahi coinsiden con el mio y con el que mencionan en el BUG #218422 :S !...

:: VBOXDRV Modulo  VirtualBox

El error es siguiente:

```
shell# emerge virtualbox-modules

//se completo con exito

shell# modprobre -l|grep vbox

/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/vboxdrv.ko

shell# modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Nose si les suceda lo mismo que con el ATI Driver, pero con el kernel anterior no tuve problemas, me interesaria saber si alguien tiene por ahi la solucion, algun link para leer o algo !!

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda !!

bye bye

----------

## Coghan

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Utilizo Gentoo 2008.0 y recientemente le instale el kernel 2.6.25.5 y tengo problemas para compilar dos cosas que utilizo mucho, son: ATI Drivers y VIRTUALBOX. Especificamente por parte de ATI Drivers, no consigo que se compile el drivers para utilzarlo y por parte de VirtualBox no consigo que el se peuda cargar con exito el modulo vboxdrv.

 

Supongo que estás usando un vanilla-sources, el último en la rama ~arch de gentoo-sources es el 2.6.25-r4. Intentan instalar el último ati-drivers-8.493 que está también en ~arch para ver que ocurre.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter

 

El kernel de /usr/src/linux y el que se usó para bootear no son el mismo... 

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Supongo que estás usando un vanilla-sources, el último en la rama ~arch de gentoo-sources es el 2.6.25-r4. Intentan instalar el último ati-drivers-8.493 que está también en ~arch para ver que ocurre.

 

Nop, utilizo el kernel que me baje de www.kernel.org (linux-2.6.25.5.tar.bz2)...

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter 
> 
> El kernel de /usr/src/linux y el que se usó para bootear no son el mismo... 
> 
> Salud!

 

Como esta eso ??, no entiendo, ya que mira:

```
shell# ls -l /usr/src/

linux -> linux-2.6.25.5

linux-2.6.25.5

shell# ls -l /boot/

config-> config-2.6.25.5

config-2.6.25.5

vmlinuz->vmlinuz-2.6.25.5

vmlinuz-2.6.25.5

System.map->System.map-2.6.25.5

System.map-2.6.25.5

grub/

...

shell# ls -l /lib/modules/

2.6.25.5/

shell# ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/

vboxdrv.ko
```

entonces que puedo hacer ??, no veo que este cargando mal el modulo, o a que te refieres ???

----------

## Coghan

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   Supongo que estás usando un vanilla-sources, el último en la rama ~arch de gentoo-sources es el 2.6.25-r4. Intentan instalar el último ati-drivers-8.493 que está también en ~arch para ver que ocurre. 
> 
> Nop, utilizo el kernel que me baje de www.kernel.org (linux-2.6.25.5.tar.bz2)...

 

No entiendo porqué bajas el kernel directamente si portage lo hace por ti el solito, el vanilla-sources no es ni más ni menos que el kernel calentito de www.kernel.org sin modificar y en la rama testing de portage los tienes incluso la versión 2.6.25.5 que quieres usar, incluso tienes las 2.6.26-rc* por si quieres testear mas allá del límite.   :Wink: 

Con respecto a los ati-drivers, ¿también los estás descargado de la web de ati?

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> No entiendo porqué bajas el kernel directamente si portage lo hace por ti el solito, el vanilla-sources no es ni más ni menos que el kernel calentito de www.kernel.org sin modificar y en la rama testing de portage los tienes incluso la versión 2.6.25.5 que quieres usar, incluso tienes las 2.6.26-rc* por si quieres testear mas allá del límite.  
> 
> Con respecto a los ati-drivers, ¿también los estás descargado de la web de ati?

 

claramente en el PRIMER POST puedes ver que los drivers de ati lso consigo del portage: shell# emerge ati-drivers, solo el kernel lo baje manualmente, configure, compile e instale !!..., otra cosa, los ati-drivers que trato de instalar son: 8.471.3 (con el kernel 2.6.24 funcionaban estos mismos drivers)...

Si me bajo el kernel mediante portage el problema de la compilacion de los drivers ati y carga del modulo vboxdrv estara solucionado ?

bye bye

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> shell# modprobe vboxdrv
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

 

que sale en el dmesg cuando tratas de cargar ese módulo ? A mi me huele a que ese driver no funciona con ese kernel, prueba con la versión en ~arch ( si no lo has hecho ya).

saluetes

----------

## Coghan

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> claramente en el PRIMER POST puedes ver que los drivers de ati lso consigo del portage: shell# emerge ati-drivers, solo el kernel lo baje manualmente, configure, compile e instale !!..., otra cosa, los ati-drivers que trato de instalar son: 8.471.3 (con el kernel 2.6.24 funcionaban estos mismos drivers)...
> 
> Si me bajo el kernel mediante portage el problema de la compilacion de los drivers ati y carga del modulo vboxdrv estara solucionado ?
> 
> bye bye

 

Vaya, ha sido un despiste.   :Embarassed: 

Ve por partes, con vbox no puedo ayudarte pero Intenta compilar los ati-drivers-8.493 posiblemente vayan mejor con esta versión del kernel.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> que sale en el dmesg cuando tratas de cargar ese módulo ? A mi me huele a que ese driver no funciona con ese kernel, prueba con la versión en ~arch ( si no lo has hecho ya).
> 
> saluetes

 

Sale esto:

```
shell# modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

shell# dmesg|grep vbox

vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr

vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr
```

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Vaya, ha sido un despiste.  
> 
> Ve por partes, con vbox no puedo ayudarte pero Intenta compilar los ati-drivers-8.493 posiblemente vayan mejor con esta versión del kernel.

 

Instale la version que mas nueva de los ati-drivers y nomas no  :Sad: . Vaya, se bajo el driver y se instalo correctamente, despues corri etc-update pero el modulo no se puede cargar :S.

```
shell# etc-update

shell# env-update

shell# source /etc/profiles

shell# ldconfig 

shell# modprobre fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format

shell# dmesg|grep fglrx

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fgl_fglxgears[7709]: segfault at 0 ip 0 sp 7fff4386d808 error 14 in fgl_fglxgears[400000+5000]

fgl_fglxgears[7710]: segfault at 0 ip 0 sp 7fff5e12f0c8 error 14 in fgl_fglxgears[400000+5000]

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me refería a que coincida el symlink /usr/src/linux con la salida de uname -r pero parece que no es ese tu problema.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

tienes dos problemas diferentes :

```
shell# modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

shell# dmesg|grep vbox

vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr

vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr
```

ese módulo no debe funcionar con el kernel que tienes. Mira a ver si hay una versión mas moderna en ~arch, de lo contrario tendrás que esperar a que salga una versión nueva o usar un kernel anterior.

 *Quote:*   

> shell# modprobre fglrx
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.25.5/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> shell# dmesg|grep fglrx
> ...

 

esto posiblemente sea lo que te comenta Inodoro_Pereyra. 

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> tienes dos problemas diferentes :
> 
> ```
> shell# modprobe vboxdrv
> 
> ...

 

pasa exactamente lo mismo con el driver nvidia si se instala 2.6.25.x no es capas de compilar, mi sugerencia es que no pongas un kernel ni el driver ati desde ~arch y todo funcionará bien.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pasa exactamente lo mismo con el driver nvidia si se instala 2.6.25.x no es capas de compilar, mi sugerencia es que no pongas un kernel ni el driver ati desde ~arch y todo funcionará bien.

 

el último driver de nvidia que está en ~arch funciona con cualquier kernel reciente ( incluso con los últimos 2.6.26-rcX). Sobre los de ati o los de virtualbox no tengo ni idea pero me extrañaría bastante que no tuvieran un driver disponible para el 2.6.25 a estas alturas. 

Ya se sabe, si se usa un kernel reciente hace falta un driver reciente, mas aún viendo lo que se menea en el kernel, que cambian cosas cada dos por tres.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

:: En conclusion ::

Inodoro_Pereyra, si tengo bien el link simbolico apuntando al kernel que debe ser (de echo es solo uno el que tengo en /usr/src/).

gringo, al parecer la version mas reciente es la que tengo instalada, asi que no queda mas que esperar  :Sad: .

JotaCE, creo que todo se basa en el kernel, el drivers mas reciente y el anterior al actual funcionan perfectamente con el kernel 2.6.24.x, pero no funcionan sobre el kernel 2.6.25.x. Actualmente tengo el kernel 2.6.25.5 e intente instalar el ati-driver mas reciente y este se instala con exito, pero da error al cargarse el modulo.

gringo, bueno, este ya no es mi caso, yo uso ati :S !!...

Seguire intentando y mientras me regresare al kernel 2.6.24 que es el mas reciente de gentoo-sources (De la rama de 2.6.24, ya que tambien esta el 2.6.25).

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Abro un pequeno parentesis, ya que no quiero crear un nuevo hilo :S, lo que sucede es que como mi kernel 2.6.25.5 funcionaba al 100% (sin mencionar los problemas con ATI y vboxdrv), pues elimine el kernel 2.6.24. Asi que volvi a bajarme el kernel del portage (emerge gentoo-sources) y como tambien elimine mi config del 2.6.24, realize la compilacion automatica (genkernel all), despues que termino genkernel, realize make menuconfig y ajuste la parte de Filesystem dejandolo asi:

```
File system

<*> Ext2

<*> Ext3

<M> Raise

<M> Ext4

..

...
```

Y finalmente volvi a hacer: make, make modules, make modules_install, make install y se genero el nuevo: config, vmlinuz y system.map en el directorio /boot/, y quedo asi:

```
System.map -> System.map-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r8

System.map-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r8

System.map-2.6.25.5

config -> config-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r8

config-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r8

config-2.6.25.5

vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.25.5

vmlinux -> vmlinuz-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r8

vmlinuz-2.6.25.5

vmlinuz-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r
```

Y la configuracion de mi GRUB asi:

```
shell# vim /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 100

splashimage=(hd0,1) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 udev vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs

title Gentoo2

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinux root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs

title Gentoo RescueMode

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 init=/bin/bb
```

Al Reiniciar el equipo escojo Gentoo2 (correspondiente a kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r :Cool: , y me aparece esto:

```
!! Block device /dev/sda2 is not  a valid root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in.

Please especify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for shell, or "q" to skip...

root block device() :: 
```

Mi HDD esta asi:

```
/dev/sda1 --> SWAP

/dev/sda2 --> /

/dev/sda3 --> /home/

/dev/sda4 --> /mnt/files/
```

Asi que escribo: /dev/sda2 y nada, me pone el mismo mensaje, tambien trate con /dev/sda y el mismo mensaje  :Sad: . Alguna idea ???

EDITADO...

Ya quedo arreglado, solo tuve que volver a recompilar el kernel pero agregarndo como compilado <*> el dispositivo PATA NVIDIA.

----------

## Diabliyo

Ahora ya volvi a la version linux-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r8 y ya funciona el modulo vboxdrv, ahora el PROBLEMA es que el modulo ATI aun sigue sin poder funcionar :S !!... Esto ya me dejo con la espina :S !!...

Intente instalar el driver que tenia antes y el mas reciente, pero en ambos muestra el mismo error, aqui dejo el error que pone al intentar instalar ati-drivers 8.493 (el nuevo).

```
shell# cat /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/temp/build.log

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

 Building fgl_glxgears

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 

 ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 3255:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_fglxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

  The die message:

   fgl_glxgears build failed

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.493/temp/environment'.
```

----------

## Diabliyo

Alguna idea sobre DONDE o COMO puedo buscar una soluciona al problema del error de compilacion de ati-drivers ??... Conste que ya tengo el kernel linux-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r8  :Sad:  !!..

O mucho mejor aun, alguien me puede decir como puedo conseguir el kernel linux-2.6.24-gentoo-sources-r5 ???... Ya que el portage solo me da el r8 y otro rX del 2.6.25 !!..

Gracias de antemano !!

bye bye

----------

## achaw

Podrias googlear siguendo esta pista del error de la compilacion:

```
ld: cannot find -lGL 

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

Que te devuelve esto?

```
readlink /usr/lib/libGL.so
```

y esto?

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Podrias googlear siguendo esta pista del error de la compilacion:
> 
> ```
> ld: cannot find -lGL 
> 
> ...

 

Hola:

Gracias por tus comentarios, pero justamente ahorita estuve buscando en google sobre el error que me tira y encontre un post AQUI MISMO en la parte de: "desktopenvironment" (o algo asi) y como solucion se deben re-establecer los enlaces simbolicos de libGL.so.

De modo que realize esto:

```
shell# cd /usr/lib/

shell# ls -l |grep libGL

libGL.so -> /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so    //pero la carpeta "ati" no existe

shell# rm libGL.so

shell# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so .

shell# ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2 .
```

Y listo, se instala con exito el driver ATI !!

bye bye

----------

